

Anyone used My Trio Rings to buy engagement / wedding rings? More in comments. - jseliger
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2011/smallbusiness/1109/gallery.unemployment_startup/3.html

======
jseliger
I'm trying to buy an engagement ring, and the process is as scammy and
information asymmetrical as buying a car or mattress. In other words, it looks
ripe for a smart startup to totally challenge the industry. My Trio Rings is
the only one I've been able to find. Has anyone bought from them? What was the
experience like?

~~~
runlevel1
In this case, challenging the industry means going up against the public's
image of what an engagement ring should look like.

It's an image reinforced by years of successful marketing and backed by an
enormous monopoly. Some may see that as an unsurmountable challenge, others
may see opportunity.

This article posted on HN a few months ago was brilliantly informative:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4535611>

That said, I'd be interested in hearing about the experience as well.

------
pun279
Hey jseliger, I'm the director of marketing at mytriorings (been on hn since
my last startup!). Are there any questions in particular you have about
diamond buying? Happy to shed some light on any questions! We're a company
started by young folks, I myself am only 25! We're disrupting the industry by
making wholesale prices accessible for the everyday consumer who otherwise
only has access to high end and big box retailers which overprice their
products exorbitantly based on social "norms" (marketing funded by debeers in
the past few decades) around diamonds. Hope you find some great feedback here,
we also have a great deal of reviews on our website and on our amazon store!

Thanks and good luck! pun279

